# Is all 1/2 Inch PVC scd 40 about .600 ID ?



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

Went to two big hardware box stores just to check out PVC for fun as lots of folks are using it and thought I might make a Nerf gun using it, and to my surprise the ID is .600 or a little bit more ??? I thought 1/2 Inch scd 40 was supposed to be right around 1/2 inch. It was the same size at both stores ?

Am I looking at the wrong stuff, it says scd 40 1/2 inch on the pipe ?

wll


----------



## roweman07 (Nov 20, 2017)

I just went and measured what I have laying around with my digital calipers. It is all just over.6. Not sure what to think about that. I'm glad I didn't order.50 cal darts!


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

roweman07 said:


> I just went and measured what I have laying around with my digital calipers. It is all just over.6. Not sure what to think about that. I'm glad I didn't order.50 cal darts!


Ya it is.... I don't know how anybody uses that stuff unless they make their own darts or don't care about accuracy at all. The air pass by must be tremendous !

wll


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Sep 1, 2017)

If you go to a lumber yard like Home Depot or Lowe’s, look for 1/2” Schedule 80, conduit the size is just a bit larger than .50”


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Sep 1, 2017)

I just measured the Schedule 80 PVC Conduit and it is .530. The diameter of the .500 dart cone is .480". I made some Nerf blowguns or our grown kids and they loved them. The 1/2' foam darts work really well and shoots harder then the nerf gun.


----------

